# Gaming Schreibtisch



## Nekromorph (22. März 2019)

Ich hoffe das ist hier richtig, habe kein anderes Forum gefunden wo das reinpassen könnte. Ich hätte gerne einen neuen Schreibtisch, so eine Ecke wie ich bisher hatte, sieht ein bisschen aus wie ein großes Dreieck von oben betrachtet. Es ist schön tief so dass ich auch den Monitor angenehm weiter weg stellen kann, eigentlich perfekt für mich geeignet nur schon zu alt und abgenutzt. Hätte sowas gerne wieder nur nicht mehr so hoch, sonst muss ich immer die Gasfeder vom Bürostuhl ausfahren und die geht doch alle paar Monate kaputt. Ich brauch keine ausfahrbare Tastaturplattform wie bisher... mag das lieber ich kann beide Arme einfach auf den geräumigen Tisch legen. Irgendwie find ich nix, nur so kleine Tische wo man dann praktisch direkt mit der Nase am Monitor klebt, das ist doch nicht gut so... hier bin ich doch sicher richtig, ihr Profi-Gamer, wie macht ihr das, stellt ihr mehrere Tische zusammen oder habt ihr so ein tolles Computereck als Tisch? Und vor allem WO kann ich das kaufen, ich wohne in Österreich. Wenn ich bei Ikea und so schaue, finde ich nur so kleine Tischchen, nichts was mich richtig glücklich machen könnte... und naja zu teuer sollte es auch nicht sein, maximal 500 Euro wäre mir schon lieb.


----------



## compisucher (22. März 2019)

XXl Lutz?

so was...?

ECKSCHREIBTISCH Eichefarben, Weiss online kaufen ➤ XXXLutz


----------



## Nekromorph (22. März 2019)

Sowas in der Art habe ich bis jetzt. Das ist halt wieder 75cm hoch wie auch mein Eck, was mir zu hoch ist. Die Erhöhung hinten wo der Monitor draufsteht, das mag ich auch nicht, aber vielleicht kann man das abnehmen, ging bei meinem auch ab. Zudem ist die Tischplatte mit 15mm und max 15kg Belastbarkeit vielleicht etwas zu schwach. Meine Tischplatte zur Zeit hat 20mm und man kann da auch schon mal sich draufstellen wenn man oben ne Lampe auswechselt. *g* Das Eck geht auf jeden Fall schon stark in die Richtung von dem was ich haben will, aber ich hätte gerne noch eine Klasse besser und etwas niedriger sollte die Tischplatte sein. Ich weiß ich bin pedantisch.


----------

